# New Substrate Take II



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Wow rob! Thats looks Great! Nice scape!


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks good, get some more plants in there if you can!!
Should look neat as it grows in.

You might consider adding Anubias or narrow leaf java fern on the rock terrace on the left. Wedge the roots in the rock. Just an idea.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

what kind of substrate is it? brand?


----------



## Critter (Nov 18, 2005)

Rob,

Looks great. Could you do a noob to plants a favor and post what the plants are by where they are located.

Thanks,

Lyle


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

fishdude1984 said:


> what kind of substrate is it? brand?


Soilmaster Select 'Charcoal' with 3M Black Color Quartz Sand on top. Do a search for "Soilmaster" for more info on our troubles locating this stuff and where to get it  There should be several topics on Soilmaster on this site. They are both very inexpensive in comparison to other plant specific substrates.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks for the comments and suggestions. 

Working from left to right:

Lymnophila indica
Aponogeton ?
Marsilea minuta
Water Sprite
Elatine triandra
Java Moss
Hygrophila 'Cherry Leaf'?
Hygrophila balsamica
Didiplis diandra
Bacopa monneri
Tennesse Lake Weed (hand picked)
Hygrophila difformis
Broad & Narrow leafed Java Ferns
Unknown (front right)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The red/green leaved plant in the front right is Alternanthera reineckii I believe.

The only things I think I would change about the scape is I would move the Hygro and the Apon to the rear and put the Limnophila in front of them. I think the Hygro is gonna grow much faster than the other two so I would put it in the back. You may not see the others once the Hygro gets growing!

I'm not fond of the red rocks either. I know the moss is going to cover one of them but I would move the red on on the top left side if you can. The red really stands out with all of the black in the tank. If you can't move it, at least camoflage it a bit with some Anubias like Tom mentioned.


----------

